# Removing Vignetting On 3rd Party Lenses



## brianleighty (Sep 10, 2012)

So I use Digital Photo Professional for editing my pictures. I normally don't have to mess with vignetting at all due to most of my lenses either being Canon or they have low enough vignetting that I don't notice it. I just did a wedding with the Sigma 85 1.4 though and when wide open it has a fairly noticeable amount of vignetting that I'd like to try and remove. Is there anyway to do this inside of DPP? If not, what's the best way to go about trying to fix this in something like Photoshop or something else in bulk? Thanks.


----------



## untitled10 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can do this in light room in bulk, look for some tutorials to show you


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2012)

untitled10 said:


> You can do this in light room in bulk, look for some tutorials to show you



I agree on LR4; It can get a bit slow when you have a lot of brushstrokes but for vignetting it is absolute dynamite. I'll run one through if you want to put up a CR2.

Jim


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 11, 2012)

Jim Saunders said:


> untitled10 said:
> 
> 
> > You can do this in light room in bulk, look for some tutorials to show you
> ...


Crap. I was wondering if that was going to be the answer. Currently I don't have the money for LR. I was pretty upset with DPP a few weeks ago when it crashed on me after an hours worth of work. I'm assuming this means I would just use lightroom for everything, white balance, exposure and color correction as well? Is it in any way automated or a slider or what?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 11, 2012)

There are sliders for all of those, and for white balance there is an eyedropper tool which you can use to select a white or grey reference and it'll figure out the WB and temp for you. Also there are auto white balance and auto tone tools, but I haven't played with those. I regard LR as essential.

Jim


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 11, 2012)

Jim Saunders said:


> There are sliders for all of those, and for white balance there is an eyedropper tool which you can use to select a white or grey reference and it'll figure out the WB and temp for you. Also there are auto white balance and auto tone tools, but I haven't played with those. I regard LR as essential.
> 
> Jim



Yes, my main issue with LR has been the white balance and look of the pictures is never as nice looking for me as DPP. I downloaded a trial of LR after DPP crashed on me that time though and noticed if I changed some tab from 2010 to 2012 or something like that the colors and white balance were much closer to what I get in DPP so I guess I'll have to decide if it's worth switching over or not. I think I've gotten a little too accustomed to DPP but if it ends up crashing on me again then I might make the switch.


----------

